# Sub Systems and Styles of Filipino Martial Arts



## Ms J

I am working on a book that covers our level one TAO SDA program in self defense and awareness, this program and book encourages the reader and student in this system to cross train in long term realty based core arts... 

I am finishing the section on the Filipino martial arts this week. I have always known that the FMA was hugely diverse, but over the past 25 years it has grown, and very affluently as teachers evolved their systems, there are now over 100 different recognized systems and sub styles in the FMA... what I would like now though and why I am posting this letter, is if any of you have a system or know of one that is not on the list below to help me add to it I would like to make this list as complete as possible, I have a week before this section has to be to my editor, so please if you have any additions I would highly appreciate your additions. 

Thank you,

Ms. J bows deeply 

Sub Systems and Styles of Filipino Martial Arts

1.	Abaniko de sunkite	
2.	Arnis Escorpizo	
3.	Arnis Fernandez	
4.	Arnis Lanada	
5.	Babao Arnis
6.	Balintawak arnis	
7.	Balintawak arnis cuentada	
8.	Balintawak International
9.	Balintawak super cuentada	
10.	Balintawok
11.	Balsakan	
12.	Batangueno serrada	
13.	Bayson style	
14.	Bicolano arnis	
15.	Binas dynamic arnis	
16.	Bohol Method
17.	Bultong	
18.	Buno
19.	Castro Combat Eskrima  :uzi:	
20.	'Cabales serrada escrima			
21.	Cadena de mano			
22.	CCEKA
23.	Cinco tero arnis dama, 
24.	De campo uno-dos- tres orihinal	
25.	De Cuerdas
26.	De cuerdas escrima	
27.	De pluma arnis		
28.	Defensor Method
29.	Derobio eskrima	
30.	Doblete Rapillon
31.	Doce Pares
32.	Doce Pares Multy system 
33.	Dog Brothers Martial Art
34.	Dumog	
35.	Escrido	
36.	Escrima/KunTao/Silat
37.	Eskrima
38.	F.A.T.E. Filipino Martial arts
39.	Filipino Boxing and Dumog
40.	Gabbo	
41.	Garimot Arnis
42.	Garong
43.	German Arnis
44.	Giron escrima/escrima	
45.	Hagibis	
46.	Hinaplos arnis	
47.	Inayan System of Eskrima
48.	Inayan Systems International
49.	Indangan eskrima		
50.	Inosanto Kali
51.	Kadena de Mano	
52.	Kali Ilustrisimo
53.	Kombatan
54.	Kun Tao Silat
55.	Kuntaw Lima-Lima	
56.	Kupulubod	
57.	La 'Costa kali	
58.	Lameco eskrima	
59.	Lampugan	
60.	Lapunti arnis de abaniko	
61.	Largusa
62.	Largusa/Villabrille kali
63.	Lastra arnis	
64.	Layung	
65.	Lightning scientific arnis	
66.	Lema Scientific Kali Arnis
67.	Mena arnis	
68.	Modern Arnis
69.	Modern mano-mano	
70.	Moderno largos
71.	Moro-Moro Orabes Heneral
72.	Moro-Moro Style
73.	Oido de Caburata Arnis Pananandata
74.	Pananandata Marinas
75.	Panantukan
76.	Pangamut
77.	Pantok
78.	Pekiti-Tirsia
79.	Purgos
80.	Rigonan-Estalilla kabaroan
81.	Rizal arnis 
82.	Sagasa
83.	San Miguel Eskrima
84.	Sayoc kali
85.	Serrada Escrima
86.	Siete pares arnis
87.	Sikaran
88.	Silaga
89.	Sinayoup kali
90.	SLD (Serrada, Largo Mano, De Cuerdas)
91.	Sulite style
92.	Sunkite arnis
93.	Talahib
94.	Tapado
95.	Tendencia arnis-hilot
96.	Tobosa kali/escrima
97.	Toledo-Collado
98.	Tulisan
99.	Vee arnis
100.	Vee-Arnis-Jitsu
101.	Villabrille System
102.	Visayan Style
103.	Yaw-yan


----------



## Cthulhu

Pambuan(sp?) Arnis and Regino Illustrisimo's Repeticion?

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Pambuan(sp?) Arnis and Regino Illustrisimo's Repeticion?
> 
> Cthulhu *[/QUOTE
> 
> help me out here please are you saying i spelled it wrong or that i am to add it, and what is the ? marks for i am sort of thick sometimes so help me out a little in translating what ya mean........


----------



## Cthulhu

Whoops!  Sorry, was suggesting things to add.  However, after doing a wee bit of research, I think the full name of one of the systems I suggested is Pambuan Tulisan Arnis, which may or may not be covered by your 'Tulisan' listing.  

:cheers:

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J

thanks for the translation,,,, 

its been added to the list...... 

Ms. J....


----------



## Cthulhu

No problemo.  With the Sayoc Kali, there is also Sayoc Silak, or Sayoc Kali/Silak (depends on where I see it written).  I believe silak is the emptyhand component of Sayoc, primarily for use against the blade.  Sayoc Kali if very blade-fixated.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J

ooooo thank you, 

i am going to list it seperatly because its another sub system, i might send tuhon chris a letter and ask him how he wants them listed.... 

Ms. J


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by Ms J _
> *ooooo thank you,
> 
> i am going to list it seperatly because its another sub system, i might send tuhon chris a letter and ask him how he wants them listed....
> 
> Ms. J *



Anytime   Actually, have you seen this site?

http://www.sayoc.com/ 

And probably more helpful:

http://www.sayoc.com/faq.htm 

The FAQ lists Sayoc Kali, Sayoc Silak, and Sayoc Bakal.  Unfortunately, I can't find a description of Bakal.

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J

yes i have thank you, 

actully i have been fourtunet to train with Tuhon and his team, they are located about an hour from me, i just did a police defensive taticts and sayoc knife weekend with them here in the AC area, i am supose to start training with their team in PA once i finish recovering from a recent surgery that took place less then 2 weeks after they were here... 

i have another 5 to 6 weeks recovery before i can start training out and about with everyone again. 

sniff..... i hate being limated more then i am normaly....... 

Ms. J...... 

i like their knife system, and all that they teach the police teams here is very simlar to the core level one defensive taticts that we have as part of are miltary and speical forces program... i was very very pleased they came down to train are local police teams here in some core realty based stuffs..... 

though, on a personal level if i ever get to fully rank in there system of knife, i will not be teaching their system to normal folks.... but.... thats just me and i have reasons.... 

miltary, police, speical forces and so forth yes..... but i am not willing to take the responcablity and liablity for teaching it to the average street punk accadently...... 

so yes i am planing on fully training in the system over the next few years and adding it to my list of paper that i can use for teaching but......... it will be more for me and for a select group of clinets... 

Ms. J.......


----------



## Cthulhu

Oh, I agree, Ms. J...Sayoc Kali shouldn't be taught to just anyone.  I don't think it's possible to teach Sayoc as a 'budo', i.e., as a means for self perfection and development.  It's pretty much all about slicing and dicing.  Some of their target areas simply should not be taught to your average Joe (or Jane!) off the street.  However, I think elements of it can be incorporated into your training to improve your knife defenses.

Myself, I don't train in Sayoc Kali, per se.  I'm training with two FCS (Filipino Combat Systems) guros.  FCS teaches a blend of FMA. The founder, Ray Dionaldo, is an 8th Level Full Instructor of Sayoc Kali, which is where my familiarity with the system comes from, as a vast majority of the FCS bladework is from Sayoc Kali.

I think training in Sayoc Kali helps people realize (even the Sayoc practitioners) that you REALLY don't want to be in a knife fight 

Cthulhu


----------



## knifeman.dk

If you take a look at www.quick-stick.de you will find a list of fma systems.
Hope it can be of some help.
sincerely knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *The FAQ lists Sayoc Kali, Sayoc Silak, and Sayoc Bakal.  Unfortunately, I can't find a description of Bakal.*



I thought that these were three parts (stages) of the whole:
http://www.sayoc.com/articles/sayocmethodology.htm


----------



## arnisador

I did not see Sipa on the list, nor Ric Jornales' Arnis Sikaran. Also PhilKiDo and many styles of kuntao. Remember that there are empty hand systems there as well! Lots of kuntao is taught in teh Philippines.


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> I thought that these were three parts (stages) of the whole:
> http://www.sayoc.com/articles/sayocmethodology.htm *



Thanks for that link, arnisador...I remembered what Bakal was as soon as I saw the article.

I think it would be possible to teach Kali, Silak, and Bakal individually, but the Sayoc people teach all three as part of the Sayoc system.  Again, since I don't train in just Sayoc, I can't say for sure.

When Ms. J gets going with her Sayoc training, hopefully she can enlighten us 

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser

Under the heading Sikaran there are two main styles
Geronimo's sikaran    and   The Lagarejos  system

Thee are many sub styles combining Sikaran and Arnis

Shadow


----------



## Ms J

Cthulhu" I think training in Sayoc Kali helps people realize (even the Sayoc practitioners) that you REALLY don't want to be in a knife fight " 



I totally agree with you, and the police for sure need to learn these things. 

Part of what we teach is knife and weapons awareness, it was funny i took this police class with them, and 20 of the local cops. 

I do not lie about this now, but... they did a demo on the relative weapons on the street and how many someone was packing. This was just knife or sharp street weapons. The cops were asked to guess what this man was packing, i heard the top guess of 15 weapons, at the time i stated flat out that he was packing 30 to 35 weapons just based on what i saw of him standing there... 

Btw.... i was the only one to guess the total correctly in this class.

The civ and only chick that was not one of their teachers or full time Sayoc students. 

Granted i teach weapons awareness so i had a advantage but... that kind of awareness training should be level one stuffs in the police academy training, when i was 13 or 14 i went and did the police academy training program for los angels calif, and i assure you we were taught the awareness levels then... 

Evedently though here... this is non-existent training in the police acadmey... and that sucks... 

Ms. J...

ps thanks for the list and the aditions to it by everyone....... 

feel free to keep adding we have a week before it goes to the editor..


----------



## Cthulhu

Speaking of bladed weapons and law enforcement...

Does anyone know where I could acquire a copy of the 'Surviving Edged Weapons' police training film featuring Dan Inosanto?  I would really like a copy of that...not only for the Inosanto footage, but to have as reference for those who practice ineffective knife defense.

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J

yeah well, i am not an easy student to teach, and i will not be straping a batman belt on me to learn it either lol..... 

as far as being enlightened, hmmmmmm 

i have managed to live so far so thats been farly enlightening.... 

Ms. J grins Wickadly.......


----------



## Cthulhu

You may want to rethink the Batman belt   From what I've seen, Sayoc Kali people are really into blades.

I consider myself very fortunate to be instructed by two different FCS instructors with different backgrounds.  One is from a Kali background, so a lot of his stuff is done with a bladed weapon mindset, and it shows through in his stick work and empty-hand stuff.  The other is from a Modern Arnis background, and his stuff is more stick-oriented.

The contrast between the instruction is great for me.  In addition to that, one of them is also actively studying Kuntao-Silat de Thouars, which he manages to work in with the empty-hand training.  This also usually involves me being tossed around, but I love it! 

Cthulhu


----------



## Dieter

Hi,

here a little addition to your list. I hope it is not too late yet.

Hirada Batanguenia
Figure 8
Cinco Teros Ilongo
Cinco Teros Iliocs
Palis Palis
Trespuntas
Banda y Banda
Rompida
   There are many individual versions of Serrada besides the one that Vincent Cabales inherited from his father like
Inayan Serrada
Tacosa Serrada 
 and others, whose name I can´t think of right now
Doce Teros Long Range
Rapid Arnis
Warrior Escrima
Felices Escrima
Sinawali (to some people only a techniques, to some a complete style)
Lontayao Kali
Combat Arnis

Also I am not sure, if "Cadena de Mano" is something different than "Kadena de Mano", same with "Balintawak" and "Balintawok".
"Lameco" is the syle that Edgar Sulite formed. Is this different to "Sulite Style"?

Far from being complete but I hope that helped a little.

Regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis
http://www.modern-arnis.dehttp://abanico.de


----------



## Ms J

No its not that i have to reconsider or be in the mind set i understand all that, but i have other issues that make me rebel against somethings, the batman belt i will not deal with, not because i am not a serious student, I will have as many knifes, learn what is nessacary and do it as a new student and so forth but again I have huge personal reasons I would rather not address I am sorry.. 

Next i have been as well fortunate enough to work with a number of VDT academys teachers under Guro Pak Vic and his brothers, silat is one of the many arts i cross train in..... and its one that i promote to the untrained in long term realty based arts, 

Out of all the brothers though that i have trained under, i must say that uncle bill is the one that i really would love to some day have the chance to just hang out and train with in class format for as long as they would have me, i do not compare the brothers skills, what i say is that his teaching methods suited my personality and limitations the most out of all the brothers and all of there Guros I have met and trained under, sometimes not for long though as i was moving around the country and europe for a number of years... i have very high regards for all of them and there outstanding skills.

I love it all though, every bit I can get and I would never walk away from training with any of them, again all very highly skilled and there are huge amounts to learn from them all 

Ms. J


----------



## Ms J

Thank you Dieter 

And yes we have a week to finish the list, its been amazing, i have been verifitying all ones that have been submitted we have 200 different styles now and after we finish verifying each i will have the list checked again by some of my masters and Guros to see if there is anything that dose not fit or missing... 

This list will go into 2 books the TAO SDA for self defense and awareness and then the second book that should be finished the end of the summer called solo training in the fma, its going to cover some very interesting core aspects and views of the fma.... 
Including the history and have traditional Filipino weapons with brilliant plates that the Smithsonian archives gave me permission to use in the book from there 1920's magazine. 

I have actually worked on a calendar for the weapons to make money for helping to fund the programs we are teaching to victims of violent crime and abuse, at this address: http://www.f-a-t-e.org/order form/order1.html 
You will find the order form that its on there is a pdf sample version of the calendar, that gives you an idea of what it looks like. 

I find the history and core of the FMA so diverse and huge and all that I have learned and evolved though from it amazes me.

Ms. J..


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *Figure 8*



Also called ocho-ocho I belive.



> *
> Inayan Serrada
> *



I am pretty sure they use Inayan Eskrima though it does indeed come from Serrada.

As to the multiple transliterations, Eskrido and Pankamajan are probably redundant with what's already on the list too.


----------



## Dieter

> Also called ocho-ocho I belive.



Right



> I am pretty sure they use Inayan Eskrima though it does indeed come from Serrada.



This is not correct.
The Inayan System of Eskrima consists out of 6 different styles, namely:

Inayan Serrada
Inayan Kadena de Mano
Inayan Espada y Daga
Inayan Larga Mano
Inayan Dequerdas
Inayan Sinawali

Mike used the INAYAN  in front of every style to make clear, that he did not claim to have inherited a style because he did not want to get involved in any successor debate.

I have produced 8 instructional videos with Suro Mike Inay:

Inayan Serrada 1 + 2
Inayan Kadena de Mano 1 + 2
Inayan Sinawali
Inayan Larga Mano
PSNA (Pressure sensitive nerve areas)
RKDS (Reactive Knife defense System)

You can check them out under 

http://www.abanico.de

Best regrads from Germany 

Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Cthulhu

My FCS guro has nothing but good things to say about 'Uncle' and the guru he trains under, Chuck Stahmann.  The local martial arts store that sponsored the FCS seminar is looking into getting 'Uncle' down here for a seminar.  If I could work it into my schedule, I'd train with Stahmann, too.

Cthulhu


----------



## Toasty

Just a small calrification re:Balintawak...
'Nong Ted Buot says that Anciong only ever used Balintawak Eskrima for what he did, not the term "Arnis".

Hope this is of some help.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Ms J

Thanks Rob,

Ms. J


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long

Excluding all of the substyles, what are the martial arts? :asian:


----------



## YODA

Hi all

A small contribution if I may....

Retirada - as taught by GM Intin Karin. He also teaches the "Vicer System"
Excalibur Eskrima is one of the systems that makes up Abner Pasa's Warriors Eskrima, as is Yaming Style.


----------

